# is this a burmese python?? pics



## Theman123 (Nov 6, 2006)

Is this a burmese python???



















thanks guys... just wanted to make sure before i get ripped off


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Looks about right, tho, I'm no expert, but comapring to a pic i found via google, looks the same...

http://www.petsnakes.co.uk/Before_You_Buy/...Big_Burmese.jpg


----------



## Theman123 (Nov 6, 2006)

Nethius said:


> Looks about right, tho, I'm no expert, but comapring to a pic i found via google, looks the same...
> 
> http://www.petsnakes.co.uk/Before_You_Buy/...Big_Burmese.jpg


thanks brother, i checked google first but i wanted a 2nd look


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

i wouldnt know not that good on snakes but nice big snake anyways looks great hope 2 c some more shots soon.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I believe it's a burm


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

ya nice snake ... is it shedding


----------



## jerogreg (Oct 30, 2006)

Looks like a burmese


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Yeppers (_Python molurus bivittatus[i/])..aka "Burmese Python"._


----------



## Theman123 (Nov 6, 2006)

yea guys i put it in wa rubbermaid bin with 90deg water for 2 hrs... and ALL the old skin fell off... he is very good looking now

thanks for all the help guys

CK did you get my PM?? thanks budd


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

90 degree water?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Hopefully that's 90 degrees F and not C.


----------

